# كل الاشياء تحل لي .. لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق



## REDEMPTION (22 أبريل 2013)

[FONT=&quot]كثيراً ما كانت تشغل ذهني هذه الآية، وكنت أنظر إليها من واقع "حريتي" التي منحها الله لي، فكل الأشياء للمسيحي ليست حرام او حلال، فلا يوجد في المسيحية (الحرام والحلال)، هكذا كنت أظن، وهكذا تعلمت، وربما كان هذا نابع من رفضي لثقافة المجتمع الإسلامي الذي أعيش في وسطه، والذي يستخدم هاتان الكلمتان (الحلال والحرام)، فأنا كمسيحي، لا يوجد ما يقيد حريتي، فلقد جاء السيد وأعطاني الحرية، وأعطاني العقل الذي أستطيع بواسطته إختيار الأنسب والاصلح لي.​

   [FONT=&quot]في رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس (6: 12) يقول "*[FONT=&quot]كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ*​[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" وأيضاً في (10: 23) يقول "[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَبْنِي[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*يستخدم الرسول هنا طريقة الفلاسفة في أختبار كيفية تقرير الاعمال التي يمكن القيام بها*، مثل ما إذا كان العمل "قانونياً" أم مسموحاً به، والأهم من ذلك، ما اذا كان "مفيداً" أو "يوافق"، وهي طريقة "*النقد الساخر*" وهو أسلوب قديم في التعليم، *يقتبس بولس الرسول رأي شخص معارض، يفترض وجوده، ثم يدحض ذلك الرأي أو يقيّمه*، فيقول "كل الأشياء تحل لي، لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق".[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]هو نوع من "*الإعتراض الجدلي*" (كل الأشياء تحل لي) ثم يجيب الرسول (لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق) مثلما كان يفعل معلمو الاخلاق القدامى [FONT=&quot]([FONT=&quot][1][/FONT])[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، فهو في حقيقة الأمر، لا يقول "كل الأشياء تحل لنا" ولكنه يفترض وجود شخص آخر يحاججه، فذاك يقول له "كل الأشياء تحل لي" فيرد عليه بولس الرسول: "ولكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق".[/FONT][/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]نعم! *ليست* كل الأشياء تحل لي كما قد يتصور البعض العكس، لأن ليست كل الأشياء أخضعها لثقافتي، *بل لعقيدتي*، فالثقافة تختلف بإختلاف الإيمان، فما هي الثقافة؟ الثقافة هي مجموعة من العادات و التقاليد والأفكار التي يعتنقها الشخص، او المجموعة، أو الطائفة، او المجتمع، فالثقافة ليست مجموعة من الأفكار فحسب، *ولكنها نظرية في السلوك بما يرسم طريق الحياة إجمالًا*.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]فلو تناولنا مثال لشخص يرتدي "قرط" (حلق) في أنفه، لرفضنا هذا الفعل فوراً في مجتمعاتنا العربية وإستحقرناه! وبغض النظر عن صدق إيماننا من عدمه، سنجد أننا نستند في رفضنا لهذا الفعل إلى "الدين"! أو "ثقافة المجتمع"، والحقيقة أن هذه الأخيرة مستمده من الأولى! ثقافتنا، تنبع من عقيدتنا، وبنظرة بسيطة للمجتمعات العربية، سنجد أنهم بالفعل لا يملكون أية ثقافات، لأنهم ببساطة لا يملكون جوهر العقيدة الحقيقية.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]في مثالنا السابق عن ذلك الشخص الذي يرتدي "قرط" في أنفه، لماذا نرفض هذا الفعل؟ أو لماذا *يجب* أن نرفض هذا الفعل، *ينبغي لنا أن نؤمن بأمر هام للغاية*، وهو أن أي فعل او سلوك، يصدر من الإنسان المسيحي، يجب ان يكون له هدف، ومعنى، لمجد إسم الله، ودون هذه العقيدة لن نكون مسيحيون بالمره "*[FONT=&quot]فَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ أَوْ تَشْرَبُونَ أَوْ تَفْعَلُونَ شَيْئاً فَافْعَلُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](1كو 10: 31)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في ظل هذه العقيدة، *تُرى لماذا إرتدى هذا الشخص "القرط"*؟ ما الهدف؟ ما الفائدة التي ستعود عليه؟ بل دعنى أسأل في العمق، هل تعتقد في قرارة نفسك أن هذا الشخص، سوي؟ أنا أتحدث عن شخص وهمي، من محض خيالي، ولكن إن صادفك هذا الشخص في حياتك، وسُمح لك أن تدخل في عمق حياته العلنية والخاصة، هل تعتقد أنه يحمل سمات الشخص السوي، المؤمن؟ ما هي سمات الشخص السوي المؤمن؟ هل تلاحظ أن لكل كلمة نقولها، نجد انفسنا مُحتاجين إلى تعريفها؟ [/FONT]

[/FONT] 
   [FONT=&quot]دعني قبل أن اجيب على هذا السؤال، أن أفترض أعتراضاً جدلياً على غرار القديس بولس الرسول كما في الايتان السابق ذكرهما وأقول: انها ثقافته هي التي جعلته يفعل ذلك، فأجيب أنا وأقول: أوليست ثقافته هذه يجب أن تكون نابعة من عقيدته؟! فأفترض إعتراضاً آخر يقول: وما *وجوب* نبوعها من العقيدة؟ فأجيب: لأن أية ثقافة هي نهج وسلوك في الحياة، أية ثقافة مهما كانت، المثقف علمياً يتبنى الأفكار العلمية التي قرأها وآمن بها، وتصبح هي المحرك الرئيسي لسلوكه في الحياة، وتنعكس هذه الثقافة على كل تصرفاته في الحياة ومع الآخرين، ونرى هذا بوضوح فيمن يؤمنون بالحرية المُطلقة للفرد، وان كل الأشياء مُباحة طالما لا "تتلامس" او تعتدي على حريات الآخرين.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]دعني أعود إلى سؤالي حول هذا الشخص الذي يرتدي "القرط" والذي كان يقول: هل تعتقد أن هذا الشخص يحمل سمات الشخص السوي، المؤمن؟ ولزاماً علىّ هنا أن أفرق بين أمرين هامين، أولهما هو تقييمي لحالة هذا الشخص الروحية والتي تتجلى في سلوكه العام والخاص (انتم نور العالم، انتم ملح الأرض) وهذا ما أسميه (*علاقته بالله*) والتي يمكنني أن أقييمها من واقع *ضوابط وتعاليم* اعلنها لنا الله في الكتاب المقدس، ومقارنتها بسلوكه الظاهر *الذي سيكشف سريعاً سلوكه الباطن*، فلا يوجد ممثل للنهاية في الأمور الروحية، وبين (*علاقة الله به*)، أي كيف سيحاسبه الله في اليوم الأخير، وما هي "*منزلته*" عند الله (في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة)، هذه العلاقة (علاقة الله به) لا يمكنني بأي حال من الأحوال الإقتراب منها (ما أبعد احكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء).[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]الشخص السوي في المفهوم المسيحي، هو من يحمل المسيح في قلبه، هو الشخص الذي يتحلى بكل الفضائل المسيحية، أو على الأقل، الذي *يحاول* *باستمرار*، أن يتحلى بكل الفضائل المسيحية، أي أنه يحيا حياة الجهاد، في سبيل "بنيان" روحه للتطلع إلى الملكوت، الأمر ليس مستحيل، الشخص السوي، هو الشخص الذي لا يهتم بما هو *فوق* الاهتمام الطبيعي للجسد، فلا يرتدي مثلاً ملابس رثة، كنوع من الزهد في الملبس! ولا يرتدي أيضاً (بنطلون ساقط) يُظهر (ملابسه الداخلية) كنوع من مواكبة الموضه، اولم يجد إهتمامات أخرى يوجه إليها فكره ونقوده إليها بدلاً من موضة بنطلون يُظهر ملابسه الداخلية؟! بل أي "جهاد" هذا الذي يحياه مع (بنطلون ساقط)! ربما يكون "جهاد" في محاولة "لرفع" البنطلون![/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]لو تتبعنا، وحللنا أفكار وسلوكيات هؤلاء الذين يبتكرون أمور عجيبه، او (لا تليق)، في طريقة عيشهم وحياتهم، لوجدنا بالتأكيد ان الاهتمام الذي يضغى على أغلب حياتهم، هو تلك الأمور العجيبة نفسها! بالضبط كما تحدث بولس الرسول عن المتزوجين والمتزوجات وكيف هم يهتمون كل طرف، فيما للآخر، اما الغير متزوجين أو متزوجات، فيهتمون فيما للرب*، المعادلة واضحة*! لا أقول أن الزواج خطية، بالطبع لا، ولكن الأمر (نسبة وتناسب)، المتزوج، يهتم كيف يرضي إمرأته (العالم)، والغير متزوج، يهتم كيف يرضي الرب، على نفس القياس مع الفارق، المهتم بامور الجسد، يفكر كيف يرضي الجسد، والمهتم بامور الروح، يفكر كيف يرضي الله.[/FONT]


   [FONT=&quot]الأحباء .. نعم يوجد حلال وحرام في المسيحية، ولكي تتبينوا الامر بصورة افضل كما إعتدتوا عليها في الكنيسة، أقول لكم بشكل آخر، نعم .. يوجد ما هو *مُحرّم* على المسيحي الحقيقي ان يفعله، كالزنا، والخلاعة، والنجاسة، .. الخ، ويوجد ما هو *مُحلل* له أن يفعله، وهو كل شيء لبنيان النفس والروح، *فالحياة المسيحية هي عشرة مع المسيح*، فالكنيسة – وهي جماعة المؤمنين – هي عروس المسيح، والعروس يجب أن تخضع لعريسها، كما ان الزوجة تخضع لزوجها، والخضوع هنا، هو *التقيد* *الإرادي والإختياري*، بوصايا الرب، أليس المنع هو تقيد؟ أنا أقيد أفكاري النجسه فلا أجعلها تتسلط علىّ، فهو *منع* للأفكار النجسة من السيطرة، أنا أقيد شهوتي في أكل طعام ما في وقت الصوم، أنا أقيد شهوتي في فعل أمر قبيح، او مُعثر، كي لا أسبب عثرة لأخرين وأكون مستوجباً "*للويل*" أليس الالتزام هو أيضاً قيد؟ سواء إلتزام إجباري، أو إلتزام إختياري، في كلتا الحالتين هو قيد، مع الفارق الكبير بين الإجباري، والإختياري، فقبولي وصايا الرب بكامل حريتي، يتبعه إلتزام مني بالسير على دروبها، والحياة بها، وإلا .. لماذا قبلتها؟! بل أن الزواج هو *قيد*، فكلمة "*زوج*" باليونانية معناها *المربوطان معاً*، او المقيدان معاً، فهو قيد وإلتزام من كلا الطرفين تجاه الاخر بالتضحية والبذل، وهو قيد إختياري، نابع من الحب.[/FONT]

   [FONT=&quot]نعم يا رب .. ليست كل الأشياء توافق، فلقد زين لنا العالم ورئيسه، مصطلحات كثيرة، تحت عنوان الحرية، والنُصرة، والبنوة، وصارت عطاياك لنا وهباتك، هي أدوات لإرتكاب أفعال لاتليق باولادك، وصرنا نتفنن في إيجاد المبررات، وسقطنا تحت نير ثقافات غريبة أخرى، وإبتدعنا كلمات نهرب بها من الدينونة، او نظن أننا نفعل ذلك، ولكن هيهات، فالحق يارب انت قولته في كتابك الاقدس، *هب لنا أن نفهم* ..[/FONT]

_______________
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخلفية الحضارية للكتاب المقدس – الجزء الثاني  – كريج.س.كينر- دار الثقافة – صـ  152؛ 162.[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 أبريل 2013)

> * أي فعل او سلوك، يصدر من الإنسان المسيحي،
> يجب ان يكون له هدف، ومعنى، لمجد إسم الله،
> ودون هذه العقيدة لن نكون مسيحيون بالمره
> 
> "فَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ أَوْ تَشْرَبُونَ أَوْ تَفْعَلُونَ شَيْئاً فَافْعَلُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ.(1كو 10: 31) *



*تمام يا أستاذنا 
الموضوع فى مُنتهى الروعة 
ربنا يبارك فيك*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 أبريل 2013)

هذا السؤال وصل إلىَّ من عضو بالمنتدى 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231217&page=3



> *كتير باقرا عن يليق ولا يليق
> فهل اللياقة من عدمها خاضعة لأهوائنا ورؤيتنا وآرائنا ولعاداتنا
> نحن فقط دونا عن الآخر ؟*




أحب أرد علية ،، هنا فى هذا الموضوع 

++++++++++
ومن الذى قال لك أن اللياقة تخضع لأهوائنا 

اللياقة تخضع لمجـــــــــد إسمـــــــــه القدوس ،، وليست لأهوائنا 

وهذا هو النص الذى تبحث عنه 



> *
> [Q-BIBLE]"فَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَأْكُلُـــــــــــــــــــــــونَ أَوْ تَشْرَبُـــــــــــــونَ أَوْ تَفْعَلُــــــــــونَ شَيْـــــــــــئاً فَافْعَلُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ.(1كو 10: 31)[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 أبريل 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع اخي المحبوب 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك
شكرا لمشاركتنا​


----------



## gaser2 (31 يناير 2017)

هذا الموضوع يُعطي رؤية ممتازة عن بعض سمات المسيحيّة وإختلافها عن الإسلام.


----------

